# DSLR junkies ! Chime in



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I need to upgrade my body. As of right now, I use a d3000. I know it's all in the glass. However, I feel as if I have outgrown it's features. I'm looking for faster fps and better low light performance without an external flash. I'm having a tough time between the nikon d7000 and the canon EOS 7d. I haven't tried the d7000 but I've shot with the 7d and I liked it a lot. What are your thoughts?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

7D all the way, i've been a long time Canon fan and IMO Nikons tend to be over priced.. Many of their cameras in comparison to Canons you really aren't paying for any benefit unless you use the video options heavily. I haven't looked into DSLR's lately but i know one of the huge selling points to Nikon was the self cleaning censor, i know Canon was talking about putting that technology into their new line ups a few years ago but since i haven't kept up with it lately i couldn't tell you if they ever did. I'm wanting to say the newer 5D's have it but not sure. Personally i enjoy breaking down a camera and cleaning myself, it can be a pain to some but to me thats the beauty. Just as i absolutely hate using full auto options because whats the point? SLR's and DSLR's should be about creativity not to just use the pre sets..Anyway thats kind of off topic.

Anyway, i vote 7D. I do hear you on the external flash, i use Speedlite (normally my 430 mk ii) and it can be a pain however no matter what camera im lugging i tend to bring it and use it anyway for low lighting. Depending on the job i also have diffusers.. My camera bag is more like a small city with all the crap i have lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Trust me I know !! Lol. I read a review on the both Have some similar reviews. The technical stuff is close too. One of the key factors is autofocus onvideo mode and it's 39 point multifocus as opposed to canons 19. I've always used nikon but I might just change up. I wish I can just try the 7000 lol. I use an external flash as well but sometimes I want some of those images where the flash wont keep the same effect ya know.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

With the canon, I see more affordable lens options. I dont see too many manual focus lens for nikon online. I can be wrong. I see more manual focus lenses with canon. Both cameras have a built in zoom motor. That's huge and saves a bunch on glass! Those auto focus lens for nikon vs manual focus call for up to 1000 dollar difference lol.


----------



## Mila (Aug 16, 2011)

i dont know much on cameras since im just now getting into photog but i got my Canon eos xsi and i love it! and it does have the self cleaning censor thingy lol sorry i couldnt help much but just thought i would say i love my camera lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> With the canon, I see more affordable lens options. I dont see too many manual focus lens for nikon online. I can be wrong. I see more manual focus lenses with canon. Both cameras have a built in zoom motor. That's huge and saves a bunch on glass! Those auto focus lens for nikon vs manual focus call for up to 1000 dollar difference lol.


Canon has a much better lens selection, especially in terms of Manual operations. Nikon is fame for not providing, imo they have a great "base" package for what you get but then fall short of everything else, respectfully. But again i'd point out that their great "base" has more to do with their technology and money put into dual processing for both pictures and video..If someone was in the market for a DSLR that could do both well i'd point them to Nikon..unfortunately. :rofl:

Canon to me has always been about the photographer where as Nikon has always been more towards the technology. At least...in modern cameras.

But back to the lens, you'd be hard pressed to find very many Nikon lenses in stores that you really want, which isn't so much a big deal as you can order online but even then your limited because of what they produce.

I'm not sure if you've checked these guys out before but all my camera supplies comes from bhphotovideo.com, reliable and extremely fast shipping if you plan on ordering..Usually their prices are on the cheaper side compared to other places though i know they aren't the cheapest around..But personally i'd pay a little more knowing i'll get it on time and trust their packaging, etc.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks man. I have that site bookmarked lol. It's the canon lens selection that is getting me lol. Decisions decisions lol.



KMdogs said:


> Canon has a much better lens selection, especially in terms of Manual operations. Nikon is fame for not providing, imo they have a great "base" package for what you get but then fall short of everything else, respectfully. But again i'd point out that their great "base" has more to do with their technology and money put into dual processing for both pictures and video..If someone was in the market for a DSLR that could do both well i'd point them to Nikon..unfortunately. :rofl:
> 
> Canon to me has always been about the photographer where as Nikon has always been more towards the technology. At least...in modern cameras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I want your old camera!!!! lol. I've always wanted a nice camera


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> I want your old camera!!!! lol. I've always wanted a nice camera


just go old school n60 by nikon :roll: thats what im using now.

im ussually loyal to brands and i started on a nikon, but km does make a convincing argument for canon


----------

